# WinCC V7.3 – keine Verbindung über TCP/IP



## hub (2 November 2015)

Hallo,
ich bekomme keine Verbindung von WinCC zur SPS-Steuerung über TCP/IP.

Die WinCC-Projektierung und das SPS-Programm sind zwei unabhängige Projekte und nicht gemeinsam in einem Projekt.

Gibt es eine kleine Anleitung für die Kopplung mittels TCP/IP?
Mit den Beschreibungen von Siemens komme ich nicht zurecht, weil z.B.
- eine Siemens-Kommunikationsbaugruppe vorausgesetzt wird
- beide Projekte gemeinsam in einem Projekt erwartet werden

Folgende Einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen:
WinCC V7.3:
- Netzwerkkarte1 (OnBoard): 192.168.71.11
- Netzwerkkarte2 (OnBoard): 192.168.71.12
- S7 Protokoll Suite / TCP/IP / Systemparameter / Logischer Gerätename:
- TCP/IP -> Intel® PRO71000
- Verbindungsparameter:
- IP-Adresse: 192.168.71.8
- Rack-Nummer: 0
- Steckplatz-Nr: 2

CPU:
- 314C-2PN/DP
- IP 192.168.71.8

Wie gesagt, eine kleine Anleitung nur für TCP/IP würde mir viel weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 November 2015)

Eigentlich gibt es da nicht mehr viel einzustellen.
Du musst nur dran denken, dass du Simatic.Net mitinstallieren musst auf dem Rechner der die Prozessanbindung herstellen soll.


----------



## hub (3 November 2015)

Hallo,

Simatic Net habe ich bisher noch nicht installiert.

In der Beschreibung zur Kommunikation steht bei TCP/IP nichts von Simatic Net
während z.B. bei Industrial Ethernet explizit "... mit SIMATIC NET" dabeisteht.

Auszug aus Beschreibung:
Industrial Ethernet: Zur Kommunikation über einen Kommunikationsprozessor (z.B. CP 1612; CP1613) mit SIMATIC NET Industrial Ethernet.
TCP/IP: Zur Kommunikation mit Netzwerken über das TCP/IP-Protokoll.

Werde heute noch Simatic Net installieren und nochmals testen.


----------



## spqr76 (3 November 2015)

Hallo hub,
welches HMI ( Hardware ) benutzt du ? Bei WinCC Flexible musst du Beispielsweise die IP Adresse im Systemmenu einstellen wenn du zwei getrennte Projekte benutzt.


----------



## Tuffi (3 November 2015)

Wenn du auf dem WinCC Rechner ebenfalls Step7 installierst hast, ist SimaticNET nicht zwingend nötig.
Ansonsten, wie Thomas schon sagte, sieht es eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Tuffi (3 November 2015)

hub schrieb:


> - Netzwerkkarte1 (OnBoard): 192.168.71.11
> - Netzwerkkarte2 (OnBoard): 192.168.71.12


Das ist mir gerade noch aufgefallen. Du hast nun aber nicht in beiden Karten ein Kabel drin? Dann klappt das eh nicht wenn beide Karten im gleichen Netzsegment sind.
Ansonsten ist es zum Anfang als Fehlersuche auch ganz hilfreich alle Netzwerkkarten zu deaktivieren, die nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## hub (3 November 2015)

kurze Info zur Lage:
nach der Inst. von Simatic Net geht die Verbindung ohne weitere Einstellungen einwandfrei.


@spqr76
HMI Hardware ist ein NoName-Panel-PC
Software ist WinCC V7.3, kein TIA, kein Flex


@Tuffi
Step7 ist nicht inst.
Mit Step7 hätte ich das Problem wahrscheinlich gar nicht gehabt?
Netzwerkkabel steckt nur an einer Netzwerkkarte.


Danke an Alle für die ganzen Tipps.


----------



## Tuffi (3 November 2015)

Sehr gut! Freut mich das es nun klappt. 
In meinen Projekt bearbeitungs-Maschinen habe ich nie SIMATIC NET und immer Step7 installiert. Funzt hervorragend.
Bei einem Produktivsystem würde ich allerdings immer SIMATIC NET mit installieren.

Solltest du vorhaben Step7 nachträglich zu installieren und SIMATIC NET schon installiert haben, musst du vorher den abgespeckten SIMATIC Manager deinstallieren. Ich meine es kommt in diesem Fall bei der Step7 Installation aber auch zu einer entsprechenden Meldung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 November 2015)

Wenn Simatic Net nicht installiert ist, fehlen wohl Teile des S7DOS auf dem Rechner die vom S7-Kanaltreiber verwendet werden. Wenn Step7 installiert wird, kommen diese Teile über diese Installation schon mit.

Wenn der WinCC-Rechner ein reiner Client-Arbeitsplatz ist, wird kein Simatic Net benötigt.


----------



## hub (3 November 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn Simatic Net nicht installiert ist, fehlen wohl Teile des S7DOS auf dem Rechner ...


Das sind genau die Infos, die ich in den Handbüchern und in der Onlinehilfe nicht gefunden habe.
Beim Installieren sollte eigentlich zumindest ein Hinweis zu Simatic Net erscheinen.

Bisher hatte ich auch immer Step7 mitinstalliert.
Ohne Lizenz im Demomode (1Std oder so.), V5.3 glaube ich.
Läuft aber unter Windows 7 nicht. Und bei V5.4/5.5 geht es ohne Lizenz nicht mehr. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------

